# Rome 390 bindings - How do I remove the sub pad???



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You do need to remove the screw that goes through the footbed. They can be stubborn to get out the first time. Get the proper sized screwdriver and keep firm pressure, it should come out.


----------



## hoogax (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for confirming. Glad to know I'm not just stripping a random screw. Stubborn is right, but I will keep at it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That screw was difficult to get out the first time I set up my targas. I used a t-handle screw driver with a number 3 phillips tip I think.


----------



## F242 (Dec 7, 2015)

hoogax said:


> Thanks for confirming. Glad to know I'm not just stripping a random screw. Stubborn is right, but I will keep at it.


I thought mine was stuck too - and one of the screws for the canted footbed wouldn't hold (I had to use the other screw that was already holding down the 0 deg footbed - neither the screw nor the hole are stripped). Really had mixed results with Rome hardware this year (bindings and board).


----------



## F242 (Dec 7, 2015)

Also, pro tip - hold the bottom of the footbed up (at the heel end) while unscrewing. Otherwise the screw comes out and it takes... 'patience' to get it wedged back in between the foam of the footbed and the metal plate beneath it.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

I just got my Boss 390's in the mail last night. Im going to mount them tomorrow. Good to know.

F242- How did they work out for you?


----------



## F242 (Dec 7, 2015)

Psicko said:


> I just got my Boss 390's in the mail last night. Im going to mount them tomorrow. Good to know.
> 
> F242- How did they work out for you?


I only have about a day on them so far (going up again this weekend). Still adjusting / getting used to them. My initial thoughts:

a) Way more flexible than I thought (Rome rates them a 6, but that's relative. Feels closer to a 4-5).
b) There's almost no lean on the highback - I had to forward them two notches to get decent heel side turns.
c) They are super comfortable as everyone raves about.
d) Not sure if the VRod Baseplate does anything noticeable (I know it's supposed to allow the bindings to flex with the board, but they felt pretty 'normal' to me).
e) Maybe last years materials were heavier - the bindings are quite light given that the heel cup is made of aluminum.
f) That toe strap is nice!
g) Canted footbeds are comfortable.
h) Autostrap finally eliminates stepping on straps.

Definitely spend the time necessary to make any adjustments (and there's A LOT that can be adjusted). You can dial most of this stuff in before you're on the snow. The forward lean still feels a little janky, but lifetime warranty so not worried about that.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

cool, good to know. I should be picking my new board up on Friday. One thing I didn't like was the lack of directions included. I can figure it out, but others might not.


----------

